# Anyone fished Skyway Thurs or Fri? Report if you can...



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Anyone fished Skyway Thurs or Fri? Report if you can... Looks like I'm getting dragged over to the left coast to visit in-laws. Might as well fish while I'm over there. Wanted to see if anyone's getting Kings or Spanish? Or what else might be hitting?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Also, should I hit North or South? My inclination is leaning towards North. 

Does anyone do good on live large shrimp? 

How much fish is caught close in by the pilings vs. casting out a bit?

Should I use a normal Sabiki, or do the mini pink shrimp sabiki's work too?

Since I've never Kingfished from a pier, will I be fine buying a Wal-Mart pre-made rig? I don't plan on balooning bait out, probably floating it with a splitshot or two out with the tide...


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Nobody have any suggestions before I venture out to Skyway?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Trying to get info on Skyway is like pulling teeth around here. Catch em up and post some of those famous pics. My brother and sister-in law live in Dunedin FL, About 15 min south of the piers. I'll get out there in the next month or so So i'd be interested in what you do and how you do it.


----------



## Katmaster Jr. (Apr 24, 2006)

Well I'd say definitely hit the North Pier, and also check this out-

www.skywaypiers.com

and check out the message board there.

Zakk


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*Save this*

Where to fish on the Skyway Piers 


South pier is where bait can be found most of the time. 

Early morning between 5 & 6 a.m. on is when the flats skippers are there in any numbers. 

Bait is best on some sort of moving tide and a current that is not ripping. 

If one takes notice one will see that as tide is coming in or going out the bait will always switch sides. 

Anther words bait will be on north side if tide is coming in and on the south side if going out. 

Although when bait is plenty schools are from seawall to end of pier or as far as one can see. 

Bait is not always being chased so one might not see rain bait as I call it,in this case they might be at a deeper depth. 

Pinfish on south pier our known as salt water Parana, they are there to eat one out of house and home, when they are there in great numbers it does not make a difference in what one uses for bait other then one of their kind and given enough time they will eat their kin also. 

Pier fishermen and women don't have numbers like poster was asking for but the skyway although the grouper are not much bigger then legal size are abundant. 

Pier fishermen and women go by numbers that are seen on certain piling. 

It was posted many times that if one wants to fish for grouper look for the piling that look like this. 

//// IIII \ where you see this type of piling will indicate where pieces of the old bridge were scattered from just below the pier to as far as 400ft out. 

south pier- goliath grouper hole located on south side at end of pier. 

south pier-middle of end of pier to the last restrooms good spot at times, this is where some gags in the thirty pound class has been taken. 

south pier-last rest rooms on south side directly from restrooms to railings two lights heading east, rubble field out about 125ft or more. 

south pier-south side heading east look for information sign (square) and diamond sign within a few feet, gag hole and good snapper fishing. 
south side-three light poles just past bait house heading east. 

south pier-two restrooms down from bait house on south side going east. 

south side-heading on to pier-50 -100 ft from second restrooms heading west either fish the middle of the two piers or on north side about 75-150ft out-use big baits here, big grunts are the ticket. 

south side-right across from bait house door to railing good grouper fishing depending on conditions-weather-tide-current 

south pier-from bait house to the same information signs that spoke about on south side 

a lot of small gags and more snappers 

south pier-from those signs about 100ft heading west on north side not sure of numbers on pilings 

south pier-last restrooms directly across from restrooms to railing but from there head east about 100 to 150 feet 

south pier-from last restrooms heading west about 100ft 

south pier- same place as mentioned on south side in middle of restrooms and end of pier 

Any other places is shear luck but then again fishing the skyway is having some luck in your back pocket. 

for something different last restrooms on north side there is a resident barracuda about 40# plus 

he is a smart critter as he will let you think he is done for then makes a bee line around the pilings and he says see ya. 

tarpon-last restrooms is where there are more schools spotted on either side NORTH OR SOUTH 

AVERAGE AROUND 50-100# 

although one cannot thus far take any goliath grouper one can indeed get a work out with fighting them up to take a picture. 

small ones average 75lbs large ones seen from 150-600 plus. 


when and if the Spanish decide to visit us and call the piers home the location called the y on south pier on south side is the hot spot from day break to around mid morning after that head to bait house or head to last restrooms. 

Last year they were running with school kings around 4-9# 

but that only lasted a few weeks then those that are called paperbacks (mackerel that are almost transparent and under twelve inches) 

remember if one cleans ones catch and the man searches your catch it means a fine or a stiff warning at least. 

fish should only be cleaned when one calls it a day 

also when bait is in big time clean the area one is casting for bait as last year it was a shame to see thousands of dead white bait laying on the pier. 

and one other thing that is important please do not feed flipper and the family as when they are in big time its hard on everyone trying to get their catch up and over the railing. 

I said this more times then one that the skyway fishing piers are the home to more gag grouper then another place of the west coast. 

Small but abundant. 

good luck as fishing the piers is a matter of having mother nature on ones side. 

It has never failed that the sea breeze will come 

and that a blue sky and 5mph winds can indeed change in a heartbeat within minutes. 

Mackerel have not made it in full force as of yet 

gag grouper are there for the taking ( use large baits) 

snapper are there 

and reports of tarpon have been posted 


Liveliner 
Saturday, May 13, 2006 - 12:04 am 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
That was an old post from Billy. I re-posted it for your information. It is very accurate and true. Select, copy, save, and print this out. Carry it with you for reference 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Add a Message


----------



## big country (Apr 26, 2006)

well i was listening to the capt. mel show this morning and they still say the kings are still running and plenty of spanish macks at the north pier......


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Kings were running up until today. Spanish however, were in at the North Pier today --if you knew where to look . I'll post a report here in a little bit. Caught 15 fish today.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Great Info Barty b*

nice post thanks for all the info... I must make a trip...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm goin next month. Good job KZ I'm tellin ya if you figure it out that place is the shizz,Just check out their site
www.skywaypiers.com


----------

